

The Anthropology of Hackers - mahipal
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2010/09/the-anthropology-of-hackers/63308/

======
alnayyir
Those who cannot do, make it into a liberal arts major and talk about it at
NYU to sociology majors.

Those who cannot get tenure, whine on IRC.

~~~
wvoq
Do you just not believe that there should be such a thing as anthropology?

~~~
alnayyir
No, I think they just shouldn't expect tenure, better pay and better benefits
than a high school teacher.

